# WOOT! contest!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is my horse Clippy! Sorry, it's not the best snuggly pictures, but this is all could find! The person in the picture is my lil' sis (just to let you know.)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I think she was snuggling me!!! lol (or was thinking my hair was seeming like it might taste pretty good :shock


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

me and chucky


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

great pics everyone! voteing starts monday and ends wednesday! so get your entries in!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

One more from me, don't look at the gray hair


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Cody is our "baby" so here he is with his girls-


















Here I am with my boy!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

These are of my dearling Soda & I. He's my sweety.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here is me and Jubi:


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Loosewolf said:


> I'm in...


awww! if he could talk i think he would say " i love you too " lol!! so cute!


----------



## mattie (Feb 7, 2009)

is there a prize cos i would love a pic on computer of me and the horse


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I will find a few more later


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww, great pictures everyone!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww moomoo I LOVE your pic!!! How sweet!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

prize--- I will do a digital paining or photo manipulation of your horse!! check out some of my topics in artwork!!


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is a picture of me and Gage. My first colt.










For some reason it won't let me post another picture. I will try in another post sorry.


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is me and my main trail squeeze Jordan my TWH












Another of me and Jordan coming home from a short spin.


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

This is me and Star Baby having a fun time.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> prize--- I will do a digital paining or photo manipulation of your horse!! check out some of my topics in artwork!!


Very neat!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

great pics everyone!!!!!


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

There are soooo many great pictures on here! I'll post one just for the heck of it!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Awww moomoo I LOVE your pic!!! How sweet!


 
Thank you  Yours is gorgeous too!  I need more moo huggy pics, everyones pictures are lovely


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

voteing has started!! please vote for your fav horses and people now!


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

OK...one for me...


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

1 for me too!!!!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

oh guys, dont vote for yourself. thats kinda rude ya know.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Vidaloco's first picture is where my vote goes.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Loosewolf


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

*Huh?*

Whaaa? There was no rule given on WHO votes! 

jeeesh sorry....


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

*Jubilee Rose* has my vote!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

yea there was no rule!!! sorry....


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

sorry i thought it was common sense.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

for us competitive people its common sence TO vote for our selves! We want to win! LOL!!!! Sorry if some people thought it was rude, i dont think it is... lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

moomoo gets my vote


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Aww thanks 

Hoofprints in the sand gets my vote because her horse looked like she was looking for a kiss


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

haha she is ALWAYS looking for a kiss! It's normally from the geldings though, not from me! ;-)


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

^ Haha! Yeah Misty would much prefer the geldings to me :lol:


----------

